# 'Blair is jeered on visit to Bristol'



## Sunspots (Jun 23, 2006)

The ever-warm welcome of the mild, mild west...  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/5107616.stm

I must've seen his convoy speeding through the city centre earlier this evening, as I waited for a bus.  

One of the motorcycle outriders sped ahead, blocked the traffic and barked aggressively at the drivers.  God forbid that anybody should get in the way of El Presidente, eh?...  

Apparently, he'll be giving a key speech tomorrow morning about his latest... _guff._  The (central Bristol) venue's being kept secret, and AFAIK it isn't open to the general public.  -It's almost as if he's scared or something... 

_Edit: speeeelling._


----------



## llantwit (Jun 23, 2006)

Put the boot in for the Cardiff masseev if yous see 'im.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 23, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Apparently, he'll be giving a key speech tomorrow morning about his latest... _guff._  The (central Bristol) venue's being kept secret, and AFAIK it isn't open to the general public.



For those that feel like having a shout, I think I heard on the telly that this morning's venue is going to be Bristol University's Wills Memorial Building.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 23, 2006)

I knew I should have taken a sicky today . Nevermind perhaps I'll bunk off early to go and shout at the Gruppen Fuhreur


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sheepish mode*

Er... as if I really need to clarify, the _'Thumbs Down'_ icon in the title my OP is a thumbs down to Blair, not to the idea of people jeering him!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 23, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> *Sheepish mode*
> 
> Er... as if I really need to clarify, the _'Thumbs Down'_ icon in the title my OP is a thumbs down to Blair, not to the idea of people jeering him!



Noted.

I have crossed out your name from my little black book of those to put against the wall when the day comes.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Noted.
> 
> I have crossed out your name from my little black book of those to put against the wall when the day comes.



_*phew*_

After all, it'd be a pretty crap revolution that shoots people just for using the wrong smiley or whatever.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 23, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _*phew*_
> 
> After all, it'd be a pretty crap revolution that shoots people just for using the wrong smiley or whatever.



Tell it to the interior committee.

I don't know who they are myself. 

They just gave me this little black book, a quota to meet, and a bundle of incriminating photographs as an 'incentive'.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2006)

I may have to make an effort to contribute to his send-off.

Can't someone give the slimey get a one-way ticket to the USA ?

.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> ...and a bundle of incriminating photographs as an 'incentive'.



Shit!   

Best just shoot me now, I reckon...


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Tell it to the interior committee.
> 
> I don't know who they are myself.
> 
> They just gave me this little black book, a quota to meet, and a bundle of incriminating photographs as an 'incentive'.




I think you misheard man. 

The commitee said the black book is for potential shags,  not slags that pretend to be one of the people, but really spy for the other side


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 23, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I think you misheard man.
> 
> The commitee said the black book is for potential shags,  not slags that pretend to be one of the people, but really spy for the other side



Ah, that's just called the 'black book'. 

Each has it's own ministry.

The 'little black book' is a different matter entirely. 

The interior committee thinks it's very funny that it's filled with millions of names, but they still call it 'little'. 

How they laugh about it. Never say they don't have a sense of humour...

You know why.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2006)

Blair was just on the radio ..

apparently we need more "summary justice" ...


----------



## big eejit (Jun 23, 2006)

Are you sure he didn't say _Summer-y justice_?

Maybe it was a seasonal reference.


----------

